# Is Jeffs rub recipe the same one in his book?



## trubludad (Mar 6, 2014)

In his book its called Big Bald BBQ rub? Or is it only available if you purchase his rub?

Thanks!

TBD


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 6, 2014)

The recipe is different.....

Brad


----------



## trubludad (Mar 6, 2014)

Alrighty then.....well I guess ill have to purchase the recipe!

Thanks Brad


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 6, 2014)

It's a small price to pay and it helps keep this site up and running.........not to mention you get two very good recipes out of it.

Brad


----------



## trubludad (Mar 6, 2014)

yea for sure, but I already bought the book thinking it was the same.... but its all good!

TBD


----------

